# A really great figure I got from ebay.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I got this figure from ebay a few months ago and the scaling and detail are great. I plan to use her on my relativity coach when I finish it. She'll be the conductor with a bunch of people like Lincoln etc... as passengers on the observation deck.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if this gal can work on Steam Locos? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Resin-Model...090?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f7ac660a 

Robert


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yah but she would need her trusty assistant 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300508014148


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if this gal can work on Steam Locos? 
Seems unlikely. Lotsa great 1/20th stuff from this guy in Shanghai. How about the "Fireball" Driver though? */eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290575231826* 

Of course, a female engineer is always welcome.
*Resin-Model-KIT-Ma-K-SF3D-1-20-Figure-Female-Engineer*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

She could get hurt wearing a get up like that around a steam engine!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, somebody could get hurt watching her work too


----------

